# Error "Windows was unable to connect to ABC" when trying to connect to ABC wifi.



## mdpais (Jun 8, 2014)

I usually use the internet in 3 locations on my laptop and till a few days back the laptop would connect fine to all 3 wifi networks. However, out of the blue my laptop stopped connecting to the wifi at location A and B, and still connects fine at location C. Other laptops and phones still connect fine to the wifi at location A and B, there's been no change in the software on my laptop since before the problem and I've run a system restore too to back when it was working, with no luck. I've uninstalled and reinstalled the adapter driver, also cleared my saved network locations and tried to connect again. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Dm1try (Jun 8, 2014)

Hey mdpais,
Have you deleted the remembered wifi networks from the Network and sharing center ?

Dima


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello *mdpais*,

Let's see the following.

----------

*IPConfig*

Hold the *Windows key* and press *R* on your keyboard.
In the Run box that appears, type *CMD* and click on *OK*.
Type the following command:
*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.
--------------------------------------------

*Ping Test*

Lastly, let's see this:
Hold the *Windows key* and press *R* on your keyboard.
In the Run box that appears, type *CMD* and click on *OK*.
Type the following command: *PING google.com*
Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.
If necessary, use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access for all of the above.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

How does wireless network C differ from A and B (channel, encryption, mode)?

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver--from the PC manufacturer's web site if integrated, else from the adapter manufacturer's web site.


----------



## mdpais (Jun 8, 2014)

Dm1try said:


> Hey mdpais,
> Have you deleted the remembered wifi networks from the Network and sharing center ?
> 
> Dima


Yes, I did. Now it shows up in the available wifi connections and when I click on connect it starts the process and asks me for my password, once I enter it I get the error "Windows was unable to connect to ABC" where ABC is the name of the wifi connection. I've checked the passwords on the other machines that are able to connect to the connection and it's correct.



TheShooter93 said:


> Hello *mdpais*,
> 
> Let's see the following.
> 
> ...


You need this while I'm trying to connect to the wifi right? Please confirm. Right now I'm using an internet stick/dongle to connect to the net since I'm unable to connect to the wifi.



TheShooter93 said:


> *Ping Test*
> 
> Lastly, let's see this:
> Hold the *Windows key* and press *R* on your keyboard.
> ...


"Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\mdpais>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again."

Just a note. I'm not able to connect to the router itself, let along the internet.



TerryNet said:


> How does wireless network C differ from A and B (channel, encryption, mode)?


Same network provider, same encryption, same router manufacturer, different router models. In fact location A and C have the same router models.



TerryNet said:


> Make sure you have the latest wireless driver--from the PC manufacturer's web site if integrated, else from the adapter manufacturer's web site.


I do. Checked it. Even installed it and downloaded again from the manufacturer's website and reinstalled it again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

For locations A and B try to connect with encryption disabled on the router. If successful you can probably re-enable encryption and reconnect.


----------



## mdpais (Jun 8, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> For locations A and B try to connect with encryption disabled on the router. If successful you can probably re-enable encryption and reconnect.


I would like to avoid changing anything on the router unless absolutely necessary as the rest of my family connects to the same wifi with no problems at present. My phone too connects to all 3 locations with no problem. My laptop used to as well, until a few days back. Do you really think it's an issue with the router?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Do you really think it's an issue with the router?


I really think that there is a strong possibility that this is one of those cases where the encryption between router and adapter "got out of sync." If so, that dance will fix it. If not, no damage done. Yes, anybody wanting to use the Wi-Fi during those few minutes while the encryption is disabled will be inconvenienced.

Another thing you can try, before or after the above, is a System Restore to a point before the problems started.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

mdpais said:


> You need this while I'm trying to connect to the wifi right? Please confirm. Right now I'm using an internet stick/dongle to connect to the net since I'm unable to connect to the wifi.


Yes, I would like to see the report while you are experiencing the problem.

Also, what do you mean you're suing an "Internet stick"? Assuming you mean a USB Network Adapter, this is the device that is unable to see the wireless network, right?


----------



## mdpais (Jun 8, 2014)

TerryNet said:


> I really think that there is a strong possibility that this is one of those cases where the encryption between router and adapter "got out of sync." If so, that dance will fix it. If not, no damage done. Yes, anybody wanting to use the Wi-Fi during those few minutes while the encryption is disabled will be inconvenienced.


I am presently at location C right now. Will try it out tonight.



TerryNet said:


> Another thing you can try, before or after the above, is a System Restore to a point before the problems started.


One of the first things I tried. No luck there.



TheShooter93 said:


> Also, what do you mean you're suing an "Internet stick"? Assuming you mean a USB Network Adapter, this is the device that is unable to see the wireless network, right?


I mean one of those mobile internet dongles that can be used through the USB port. Connects through a SIM card in it.


----------



## mdpais (Jun 8, 2014)

TheShooter93 said:


> Hello *mdpais*,
> 
> Let's see the following.
> 
> ...


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Md-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-00-4E-46-02-82
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-00-4E-46-02-82
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 60-EB-69-C1-02-8B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{56DF0301-503D-4BAC-B5CD-D5C39E1598CE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FF3D2A14-4F0B-44DD-AA5E-4931B32EB1A9}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B2EA0A58-4F66-45F0-85A6-5A5A31FD2E66}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

mdpais said:


> Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> ...


This section of the IPConfig log tells us about your network adapter (what detects wireless signals).

If you notice at the top it says "_Media State...Media disconnected_". The reasons for this are numerous, but the end result is the same -- your network adapter will not work.

Please do the following in order.

-------------------------------------------------------

*Enable Wireless Network Adapter*

Press and hold the *Windows key* + *R* on your keyboard.
In the Run box type *Control* and hit *Enter*.
In the Control Panel click the drop-down menu and select *Large Icons*.
Select *Network and Sharing Center*.
In the Network and Sharing Center window, click *Change adapter settings*.
Locate your wireless network adapter and right-click it.
Click *Enable*.
-------------------------------------------------------

*IP Release and Renew*

Press and hold the *Windows button* + *R* on your keyboard. A Run box should appear.
Type *CMD* into the Run box and press *Enter*.
In the command prompt, type *ipconfig /release* and press *Enter*.
Once the prompt returns, type *ipconfig /renew* and hit *Enter*.
Finally, type *exit* and press *Enter* to close the window.
-------------------------------------------------------

*TCP/IP Stack Repair - Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8*

Press and hold the *Windows key* + *R* and hit *Enter*.
In the Run box, type *cmd* and hit *Enter*.
In the Command Prompt, type each of the following commands followed by *Enter*:
*netsh winsock reset catalog*
*netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## mdpais (Jun 8, 2014)

TheShooter93: Well a little after I posted the ipconfig data on this thread, my laptop started connecting to the wifi at location A (in fact location A happens to be the first place where the problem started). No idea how, I'd given up trying anything and had planned on just waiting for a reply from the forum when suddenly it seems to have fixed itself. Now to test the laptop at location B and ensure it's working there as well. If there's a problem I'll go through the steps you've given. Thanks for all the help


----------



## mdpais (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok, the problem started again as easily as it solved itself. So I've followed your instructions and here's what's happened:



TheShooter93 said:


> *Enable Wireless Network Adapter*
> 
> Press and hold the *Windows key* + *R* on your keyboard.
> In the Run box type *Control* and hit *Enter*.
> ...


Was already enabled.



TheShooter93 said:


> *IP Release and Renew*
> 
> Press and hold the *Windows button* + *R* on your keyboard. A Run box should appear.
> Type *CMD* into the Run box and press *Enter*.
> ...


Received the reply "No operation can be performed on Wireless Network Connection while it has its media disconnected" for both the above commands.



TheShooter93 said:


> *TCP/IP Stack Repair - Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8*
> 
> Press and hold the *Windows key* + *R* and hit *Enter*.
> In the Run box, type *cmd* and hit *Enter*.
> ...


First command was successfully carried out.
Second command was successfully carried out.
There's no user specified settings to be reset.

Just a clarification here. Through all this (from before the problem till now) my adapter is enabled and is detecting available connections with no problem. The available wifi connections shows up for all locations (A, B and C). Before, since all the locations were saved on my laptop, whenever I was in range of any of the locations it would automatically connected to it. Now that I've deleted them from the remembered connections I need to manually tried to connect to location A and B. When I click on the connect button, I get the pop-up asking me to enter the Network Security Key and after I enter it I get the error "Windows was unable to connect to ABC" when trying to connect to ABC wifi". This is not a problem with the password as I've tried entering the wrong password and when I do so, I get the error saying that the network security key is wrong. So I figure that the laptop is communicating fine with the router to vieify the password but is not getting through beyond that.

As I was typing the above I tried connecting again and its suddenly connected to location A. This is seriously a mind boggling problem.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Try *Removing Wireless Profiles* and reconnecting.

Beyond that, you can try TerryNet's suggestion regarding the router, or try another network adapter (e.g. a USB network adapter).


----------

